# Moffitt Angling



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've seen a few print ads for this company in magazines and then noticed an ad on 2cool today, so I clicked on it. Anybody else checked this out yet? It's an interesting system of using a hookless fly body(ies) with a trailing leader of several inches ending in a circle hook.

I have no idea if it's a real "keeper", but I give the guys credit for rethinking even the most basic concepts that we take for granted.

Their website has some good videos for explaining the concept: www.moffittangling.com


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

:spam:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

I have seen their website and I give them credit for trying to create better ways to release fish. It seems like you you would be putting yourself at a disadvantage when pulling the fly out of its mouth to set the hook. When you are trout fishing anyways you don't have to pull the fish out of the water to get the hook out, just leave him in the net, work your hand down to the fly and pop it out. They exaggerate that part in my opinion. Most times when trout fishing you are fishing smaller barbless flies so they pop out with minimal effort anyways. 

The moffit release tool is nothing new either, I have seen a fishing guide in Montana make that same tool out of a coat hanger and a cork from a wine bottle. At $60 bucks for the system, plus you have to buy flies from them, that is getting a little to complicated for me.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Nice post BugEm. I see you're using one of your 10 posts very productively. I have no affilition with the company at all and just posted a question. Contribute something next time or don't waste the server space.

Bdill, the part that seems more interesting to me is being able to use a few flies in series but having only one hook. It might cut down on tangles and snags. I absolutely agree that it would require an expensive restocking of my fly boxes, which I wouldn't be crazy about. I might get a few to try it out and see where it goes.


----------



## stained (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea, I know it's not snagging as defined by some State department of wildlife managers but, a trailing hook system in any kind of current will find eyeballs, gills, fins etc. if not more often than the outside of the mouth. Gimmick.


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

Bruce J said:


> Nice post BugEm. I see you're using one of your 10 posts very productively. I have no affilition with the company at all and just posted a question. Contribute something next time or don't waste the server space.
> 
> Bdill, the part that seems more interesting to me is being able to use a few flies in series but having only one hook. It might cut down on tangles and snags. I absolutely agree that it would require an expensive restocking of my fly boxes, which I wouldn't be crazy about. I might get a few to try it out and see where it goes.


Bruce J

Just jacking with you. Like stained I think its more of a gimmick.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

That method seems like it is adapted from the Alaskan bead system.

That form of mouth snagging is called "flossing" by some guides in Alaska.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I get the flossing bit since the trailing line slides in the mouth, but using the term "snag" to me inplies hooking a fish that did not attempt to eat the fly. I know plenty of Alaskan salmon are "mouth snagged" with an upward snatch of a heavily weigted fly as they swim over it. If they're not eating, then it's a snag no matter where they are hooked. But, if the fish is fooled by and eats the fly, I don't think it's snag if he's caught on a trailing hook. 

There are some interesting ethical or definitional lines in fly fishing. I remember years ago in the Texas Fly Fishers when one of the longest term members quit the club over derision he received from fly casting a bass type plastic lizard.

And then there are some who won't fish with a spoon fly. I guess we all draw the boundary lines in different places.


----------



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

Am I the only one who ever thought of embedding a small hook in one of those tiny gulp! crabs?

Pro Spoon Fly
Pro Plastic Lizzard Fly


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Nope! Scent is just another line that some will or won't cross. I don't know if anyone has tried to catalog the issues, but here are a few boundaries for some:


On some rivers in England you are allowed to fish only upstream to specific fish (sight casting) with dry flies. So there are three boundaries here that most don't recognize as limits when they fly fish.
Some don't agree with weighted flies like clousers (they're just jigs!)
There may be some "natural material only" purists, so no crystal flash, etc.
Some don't like artificial motion, which is I guess the complaint about spoon flies (or maybe it's texture since spoon flies are hard?)
Some would say a fly has to be tied, thereby eliminating anything preformed like a plastic lizard or Gulp crab.
Metal spinners or blades.
Scent
For me, I don't really care. If you're having fun, who cares what you call it? If a specific fly/bug/lure, whatever is more effecitvely cast with a fly rod, then tie it on. On the other hand, if it works better with a spinning rod, then I'll use that instead.


----------



## Wading Away (May 26, 2004)

This was beat up pretty hard on a Fly Fishing forum in Calgary, Alberta. General consensus here is that it is snagging, and therefore illegal. I think the concept may be sound, but will have a major hurdle to clear the opinion of snagging. To me, if it cuts down on hook damage in these catch and release waters as it claims to do, it may be worth a look. But currently up here it is probably illegal.

It is not flossing I don't think. In the moffit system you are getting the fish to eat the fly. I don't think that is what happens in flossing is it?

And to further Bruce's list:
Nymphing with an indicator isn't fly fishing
Multiple fly rigs are unfair
If your not "matching the hatch" you are not fly fishing

But as BruceJ said, if it's fun, who gives a rip? Don't let someone elses definition of convention slow you down.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Flossing is more of a snag. Part of the bead system concept was to protect the fish which in Alaska can take ten years to reach trophy size and are a precious commodity. Some rivers have a leader or dangle length limit.

Is putting a chunk of Vienna Sausage on a fly rod unethical? I have done this so definitely more of a pragmatist than an elitist.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'l go with anything that catches fish. The way I see it... if I can spot the fish, present something to it that it eats, and I reel it in... then it's a fair catch.

I'll try the vienna sausage fly next time. LOL!


----------



## onthereel (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree Bruce...when you boil it all down...fly fishing can simply be defined as the ultimate in light tackle angling. I has evolved over many years from fiber only bugs to other forms of artificial offerings (spoons, poppers, etc...)

In my opinion...if you enjoy chasing fish with a fly rod in your hand and having to make a great cast with whatever offering you choose...then have a good time and get over all of the old school whining! 

I promise you that when I'm lying on my death bed at age ???...I won't regret that time I smacked 12 redfish on a copper popper in early August of 2009!!!

Cheers and great fly rodding!!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Copper poppers rock! Used to be my favorite fly and I got away from them for some reason. Thanks for the reminder!


----------

